# hemocult,ua dipstick,wetmount codes



## hird00 (Apr 12, 2008)

hi, we are a gyn/oncolgy office and our dr does hemocults on all pts to see if they have any blood in stool to rule ot.is this a billable svc and if so what coeds should i use.
also for ua dipstick what codes to use.
need help in coding with an office visit for E/M.
know i should append mod 25 to E/M with another procedure on pt on same day.


----------

